# Router bits needed



## baileymwmw (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm making kitchen cabinets with shaker style inset doors and drawers.* I've been buying router bits as I go.* I don't want to buy a set since I doubt I will ever use 75% of the bits in most sets I've seen.* So, I'm looking to get a recommended list of bits for my project.* Also, router bit brand recommendation though I've seen that Whiteside gets pretty high marks on this and other sites.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

Several premium router bit brands. Check out Infinity bits.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

If you're making shaker style cabinets, you can do it a lot easier and quicker with a good dado set on a tablesaw. As far as router bits go, Freud, Whiteside, anything non-chinese is good.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

I've had good luck with Yonico bits, what few I've ordered. any time I need a new one, it's my first stop.
https://www.yonicotools.com/

I order them from Precision Bits, and have had excellent service from them.
http://www.precisionbits.com/


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I've purchased several bits from Eagle America. They have a big selection and quality seems good. 

https://www.eagleamerica.com/prod_d...MIhfeCrvzh3wIVRIGzCh2K4wbkEAAYASAAEgKITPD_BwE


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

If I plan on using the bit for various projects Id buy a nice set like Infinity. If Its just for one set of kitchen cabinets then I would consider woodside. aAthey are cheap but good bits and they can be sharpened .


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ive pretty much stayed away from the high end bits mostly because I cant justify the expense. Ive had good luck with Yonico and I really like the Infinity bits to. I recently bought a 3 bit cabinet door set of the Yonico bits off of Amazon and they cut great. Good luck!


----------



## baileymwmw (Dec 22, 2018)

Sorry, I was unclear with my question. I was looking for a list of actually bits that are typically needed for this type of project. Like a spiral for edging and slots, 3/4 inch xyz bit for dado (if I don't get a dado set for my saw), dovetail bit, etc. Any specifics on features of the bits would be great too. For example, should the spiral be up-cut, down-cut, 2 flute, 3 flute, etc. Thanks for all of the info so far.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Spiral up cut; On a router table will pull the wood down to the table. Will leave a very fine wood fuzz along the top edges of the cut while the bottom will be very clean.
Spiral down cut; Exactly opposite the upcut.
Heres a link to a great page describing both bits and when to use each. https://www.axyz.com/us/2018/02/15/upcut-downcut-cnc-router-bits/
They make bits for darn near everything. I recently bought a 3 bit set thats for making raised face cabinet doors.








You can find sets like the one above all over the web from Amazon to Zebs hometown handmade router bits. As far as a list of what you should have it will depend on alot of things. I mostly just buy bits as I need them and alot of the others do the same. 
You all ready know a few of the bits your going to need so start with them. If your going to be working with 3/4" material then make sure the bits you buy are capable of cutting that size. Check out Infinity tools also. they have some great bits and they also have some good info on there as well.


----------

